# Hancock County



## Marlin_444 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey All:

What are you seeing around the Sinclair Drive / Big Water East area?

I have been seeing a lot of fawns and several "Knob Heads" in the area.

They are wearing the Black Berry bushes out!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 31, 2006)

What are you seeing in the Sinclair Drive / Big Water East Rd.  area?

I've been seeing a lot of does, fawns and a few Basket Rack 8's...  

No MONSTERS - What are you seeing???


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Anuone hunting Hancock County during Bow Season???*

Ya'll set up and practicing???

Where are you hunting at???

What are you seeing when you scout???


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone out there seeing anything?

Lots of folks moving stands in; not seeing too much at this point.

What about you???

Cooter!


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Sep 2, 2006)

Lots of does and fawns, a few small bucks that's it. All around the Mt. stephens church area.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks JDARRACOT:

Thought I was the only woody'ite out this way,  I hunt in the Sinclair Drive/Island Creek area - H&R Hunt Club with Jack Graham.

I was out at the lease yesterday, did not see anything; but heard something "blowing" at me after I put a camo skirt on the Tripod and checked out the Ladder Stand.  

Fresh Deer Scat all over the place around the Ladder, guess I'll hunt there on opening day of Bow Season!

Have a great season.

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!


----------



## davel (Sep 4, 2006)

My family has property just off Sinclair and we just got back today.  Didn't see anything but we were looking for a place to put up a ground blind.  Saw some nice looking persimmon trees!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey DaveL:

I'd say if you found Persimmon Trees, you've found your spot!

That aught to be a HOT SPOT, let me know if you need some help dragging that big one out!

Cooter


----------



## davel (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll let you know


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone else hunting in Hancock County?

Gonna be on stand with stick N string when the sun rises Saturday morning or you gonna leave'm all to me and DaveL???

Cooter


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 8, 2006)

I am. Our lease is about 3 miles outside of Sparta. Been running a little behind on putting up stands so looks like I'll miss opening day of bow season. Hope to have a slow week and slip out from work a little early and get some stands up for next week.


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 10, 2006)

i am going to hang some stands this tuesday near big water east.  we just planted some nice plots and are hoping for rain.  we are going to plant a 10 acre plot this weekend which will help alot for this winter. how are the muscadines and persimmons doing this year? does anyone have any advice on what food source to hunt over for opening day of gun season? persimmons, muscadines, acorns, or old food plots?  I sure do want a big buck this year. and i would rather get it early this year unlike last year. i killed a nice 8pt with a week and a half left last year. the pressure was intense as every day went by.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey DucesWild and JuniorBassMan:

Good to hear that ya'll are gettin out there, we need a little more pressure to move the deer around.

Seems I see them (read: bump them) goin  in and coming out...  0 for 3, but you can't catch any fish without your hook in the water - Right!

Not seeing persimmons, acorns look good though...  Mucadines appear to be all but gone, maybe a few left. 

JuniorBassMan - Where are you on Big Water East Rd.  - I live on the lake at the very end of the road (Barbara Point area). 

I have been trying to get into a lease that is 4 Wheeler'able for 5 years, any opportunities at your lease for next year??? Le'me know who I can talk with and I'll get in touch with'em

I am hunting at H&R Hunt Club off of Island Creek, nice spot but a bit of a hoof in the AM and can't 4 Wheeler it either. 

Take care, be safe and I look forward to seeing you drag that 12 Pointer out of the woods this year!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 12, 2006)

marlin444,  
       our property starts pretty close to MJ's Chateau.  We have 1200 acres and are 4 wheelable. i will definetely check with the club manager to see what is available.  i am looking forward to this year as we are a lot more involved with the food plot.  we joined the WINGS program this year and believe it will help draw deer to our property.

Do you have any advice for what food source to hunt over in mid october?  i am going to put up a stand today and plant some rape around it. i am also putting out my trail camera today.  i feel like the acorns will be the best but i'm not sure. we have mostly pines on the property so there are only a few isolated areas of oaks.


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 13, 2006)

i went out yesterday to put up a stand and plant some food plots.  i could not figure out where to put my climber so that did not get done. i ended up doing a lot of scouting. i planted a food plot aroung a stand i put up two years ago. i saw a lot of deer out of it the first year, but only one doe last year. the sign is back in there this year though. it is torn up with trails and a lot of droppings. i also put a camera in there. maybe the big boy will walk by.  i didn't find many acorns yesterday. and i did not find a single muscadine. the vines are everywhere, but no fruit at all. found very few crabapples. don't know what the deal is. oh well at least my plot will get some good rain today.

i also saw 4 deer yesterday and heard 1 other. i saw 3 does and a beautiful six point. i had another one blow at me when i went into my stand.           can't wait till 10/21


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Jr. BassMan:

Le'me know bout a spot in the club.

Rape might be good now, but I had good luck with some "Buck Forage Oats" last season.

Only problem is you gotta wait til it cools down to plant it. 

My Ex-Bro-in-Law swares by it.   He told me that he took a 300 LB doe outta that field!

I gotta get a fall plot in; Spring plot just dried up...

Oh well, I better get back to the hunt.

It's hot out here this afternoon!

Take care and I'll see yah draggin that 12 pointer outta the woods!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 19, 2006)

*9/19 hunt*

I hunted today from 4:45 til dark.  I saw a lot of wildlife but not what i was lookin for.  I saw a doe on the way in.  I saw a doe at the stand around 6:45 and had another deer start blowing at  me around 7:00(never saw that one).  right at dark i had about 15-20 turkeys come roost in a tree right beside me.  those jokers can make some loud noise. it was pretty neat though.  i put out my deer cam last week and already have 14 photos.  i planted my food plot last week and it is beautiful and green. all in all good results for my first day of bowhunting. can't wait til gun season opens!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Jr. Bass Man:

Gald you got out to the woods, Man I would have enjoyed that! Too bad you did not get a poke at that doe...  now'd be a good time to take a Nanny for the Freezer, we still have meat left from last year - had steaks on the grill last night!

I  keep bump'n em go'in in and coming out; so I am looking forward to the rain this weekend.  I'll be on stand all day in my Tripod (Got a a new roof to put on it when I get in Saturday morning after day break).  

Anyway, it's early in the season yet so more scouting to be done and may just need to move the ladder stand and the Tripod to new sights before Modern Gun...  But I have high hopes for the current set-ups...  

We do need some more rain , got some today; but we can use some more. I am gonna Bear Hunt in North Georgia the week of Black Powder Season, so I am looking for ward to that.  I am also hunting at the BF Grant Quota Hunt 11/29 to 12/02 this year and that should be a blast - gotta get some scouting in for that.

Let me know when you'll be in the area this weekend, I usually take my wife out to dinner at Elmo's on Saturday Night. Have you been there, good food a bit price'y for this neck of the woods, but as long as I drink my bear at the Cabin it's not too bad. 

We meet there after dark since I come right out of the woods after the evening hunt - Take off the Camo Shirt, put on a clean T-Shirt and I am god to go.  

Do you stay in the area or camp?  We have a fairly open guest policy (Guests pay $10.00) so maybe we can hook up for a hunt, my Brother-in-law is a Member but he lives in Conyers (does not get out much) and has been permitted to hunt a piece of dirt off Oglesby Bridge Road (WA Staples place) - I took a nice 9 point on that property in 2000! We'll be doing the late Bow Season (Jan. 2 - 31) there after we make our annual week trip to Tuscaloosa Alabama... I  took a nice 8 point there on January 5th this year.

Give me a shout when you plan to be out this way this weekend.

Ron Crowe aka Marlin 444

You can call me Cooter - Cell: 678/644-5533

Take care be safe and we'll see you in the woods!


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 25, 2006)

*hunt on 9/25*

i went out and hunted today after class. i got in my stand at 5:10 and at 5:40 i had 3 deer walk in. this was only my second time bow hunting and it was amazing. i did not kill one because i'm waiting for a 7pt or better to be my first bow kill. all three of these deer came within 20 yards of me. there was a spike and two big does. i was so tempted to take a doe but i swore i would wait.  i even held full draw w/the 20yd pin on the lungs. it was an incredible feeling. these deer stayed in my area for approximately 15minutes. it was neat watching them. maybe the big one will walk by soon since i am being patient. 

 i have hunted this stand four times since gun season last year including today and have seen at least one buck each time.  i shot an 8pt out of it last year at 40yds. i like this stand location. very good transition area. have not seen the same buck twice either. 

Marlin 444 
 that is a good idea. i will keep that in mind. i will be out that way a couple of times the next two weeks. maybe we can work something out and maybe eat at Elmo's.


hunted two evenings this season:
-seen 4 deer
-1 buck
-3 does
-0 killed


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey JBM:

Good to see another Whitetail Hunter being selective on the number of Horns he wants!

I had a three (3) point spike come behind my stand on Saturday; he was too small wwith only three points...

Now, since Hancock is QDM, I could not shot him; but with that size I did not want to take him either.

I've been blown at by a deer over in my "Hi-D-Ho" spot three times running now, so I have a surprise for that deer.  

But before that - 

Yesterday (Tuesday Night), I got on the stand a bit late (about 3:30 PM), about 45 minites in I hear horns rattling ever so lightly, but you know that sound; boy it gets me goin I gotta tell yah.  

Everybody has a hunting story, don't they - Had a good time and always do, if I hear, see or take one it's a good time in the stand!

Opening day of "Muzzle Stuffer" me and my TC 45x209 with 150 grains of Triple 7 with a Power Belt 195 Grain Aero Tip will be postioned to the left of that 14 Ft. stand up about 25 Feet in my Portable - The plan is ifn it's a 8 point or better Buck or a Big Ole Nanny Deer, well Ole Cooters gonna put the SMACK DOWN on it!

Well, that's the plan anyway...  

Let me know when you are gonna be in the area on a Thurs, Fri or Sat and we'll do the Elmo's thang!

Take care, be safe and we'll see you draggin that 7 Point or better outa the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 2, 2006)

*10/02 hunt*

went out today. got there at 4:30pm and walked up on three deer in the food plot. they all looked small. waited til they left and got in the stand. 10 minutes after i had been in the stand a deer came up to my back right and blew at me at least 20 times. the wind was blowing the opposite direction, don't know what happened. later i had a coyote come in. i shot and missed him, i actually hit a tree. a few turkeys came in at dark.

we'll be back in the woods tomorrow afternoon, fri , and sat. or at least that's the plan.maybe i'll whack me one this week. the deer have been movin' good on our property for me anyways.

lets here some hancock/baldwin reports. anything going on?


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 3, 2006)

*hunt 10/03*

hunted again this evening. did not see any deer. this is the first time i haven't seen any from the stand. there are lots of tracks in my food plot and the trails are beat down.  i did spook a bunch of deer on my way in.  i came in kinda late so i guess they had already gotten in there.  i did see a bunch of turkeys again. i see them every time i hunt this stand.

i found my first rubbed tree of the season tonite. it is a cedar tree about 8" around.  it was wore out.  i hunted this stand two weeks ago and it wasn't touched then. now it has taken off about half an inch. it was rubbed from the ground up to about 4ft. with the lowest branches having tine marks on it.  this tree gets hit every year, gotta be a big buck.  i moved my trail camera near it so maybe he'll walk by.  lots of trails and tracks around it also.

we'll post again after fri's and sat's hunt.  i've gotta see a big one eventually.


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 7, 2006)

*afternoon hunts*

hunted yesterday afternoon and this afternoon.  
10/06
did not see a deer while on stand yesterday. i heard some walking around but never saw them. i did see an amardillo though. boy was he loud. on my way out there was a huge shooter buck in the food plot w/ a doe. he was a stud. he stayed in there for 15min.

10/07
i put up a new stand today in the bottom that the big buck the nite before came in from. found a few rubbed trees and lots of trails. very thick in there though. probably the thickest part of the property. i came out from the new stand at 6:45 and went and sat at that food plot. a nice 6pt came out and ate for 50min. around 7:30 the stud from the nite before came out into the other food plot approx 70yds away with a doe. man what i would give to have a shot at him.

hope to get back out this week. temps should fall around the end of the week. maybe get the big boys cruisin'


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Jr. Bass Man:

Get that Muzzle Stuffer loaded with 150 Grains of Trip. 7 and drop that big boy 70 yards away and give me a buzz, I'll be happy to help you drag that HOSS outa the woods!

Took my TC 45x209 to Clybell on Sat. Morning and punched holes in 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards...  

Got a "Noise Maker" (Blew at me 4 evenings while hunting) that has been coming in on me that I am gonna take Sat. Morning 10/14!  Hearing some Horn Tickles back there too! I got a 195 Grain Power Belt load just aiken to drop some meat for the freezer...  With any lick it'll be that "CHRISTMAS TREE" I saw out this way during the late summer!

Good Luck this weekend, post some pics of that MONSTER after the saturday hunt...  Momma is going to Jekyll with some lady friends so let's get together at Elmos Sat. night!

I am headed to North Georgia for a Bear Hunt on Monday 10/16 - Chances are we'll get a Pig or a Deer, with any luck a BIG OLE BEAR too!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 11, 2006)

*10/11 hunt*

hunted again this afternoon. took my climber into the bottom where i saw the two big bucks on back to back nites. just happened that when i have my bow in hand he doesn't show up. GO FIGURE! hope to get out fri nite but it isn't looking promising.  there are gonna be alot of big bucks killed this weekend(low temps and muzzleloaders).
i saw a nice 8pt on my way back at 8:11, it stood on the side of the road lookin at me. it made me want to swerve over just a bit.

Marlin 444 
  I am going back to Conyers this weekend. i have homecoming on fri nite(i am tempted to skip out on that to hunt fri nite) i have to do a little work on sat. and my family is gonna have my B-day on Sun.  i will be in the woods next week pretty frequently in the afternoons. 
look at GON'S truck buck, there is a massive 8pt from hancock.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey All:

Smoke'm if you gottem boys cause it's "Muzzle Stuffer" time (Come on Saturday)!!!

I got a hot honey hole just bust'n to have me smack down a Freezer Filler!!!

Jr. Bass Man - 

Happy Birthday if I do not have a chance to talk with you before Sunday!

Good luck with that Biggun, I did see that nice WWWIIIDDDEEE 8 Pointer taken by a fella here in Hancock!  Nice Buck...  

I'll be hunting teh stands Satuday, Sunday and Monday AM - Headed to Brasstown Bald to hook up with some folks and drop a few Bears!  

I never hunted with my Grand Father, but my most vivid memory of him was a morning when he brought a bear in from the woods!  Looking forward to getting me one to continue the heritage / family tradition!

Post a Pic of that Buck when you drop him, rememberL in hale -take aim - exhale and sqweeeeeeeeze that trigger 

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 18, 2006)

*10/18 hunt*

i had a really exciting hunt this afternoon. i got in my climber at 4:30 today. i sat for a little over an hour with nothing but a bunch of squirrels. i decided to take out the rattle bags for the first time this year. i rattled very lightly at 5:53 and at 6:01 i had 4 does come in to 8yds. it was really thick in this bottom so they got as close as 30yds before i saw them. i stood up and drew back w/my bow on the biggest one and then decided to let them walk. 3 of them crossed the powerline after about 5 minutes and the other one stayed there eating acorns for 22minutes at 8yds and then it crossed over also. 
at 6:45 i faintly rattled again, and at 6:56 another doe came in from a different path. it busted me at 11yds and ran. it stopped when i grunted at it and it came back and circled for 15min. it slowly started to walk off and then another deer came in behind her. it was too dark and i couldn't tell what it was. a helicopter flew over real low and both of them ran off blowing at it. they flipped out.

i used some doe estrous, my grunt call, and rattle bags for the first time today and it was real exciting. best hunt so far this year. sure wish i could have seen a couple of bone heads. hey i'll get him this weekend with the 30-30.


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 22, 2006)

*got him! 10/21*

i put him on the ground sat morning! i went to my old stand where i saw a 9pt 2years ago.  that stand and opening day have a connection for me.  i planted some rape, clover, wheat, and rye in a meadow to the left of my stand at the beginning of bow season.  it came up great. 

at 9:20am a spike came out of the woodline from a hardwood bottom into my food plot. he had 'bout 8" on the left side and about 3" on the right. he had broke off the right spike half way.  he came in and ate for 25min. there were deer walking around the plot in the woods but i couldn't see them.  i heard something to the left, so i turned around away from the spike.  then i heard a grunt. i turned back and this buck was walking in from the same bottom. i got the gun up before he came out of the woods. he came in and ate for about 5min at 50yds. he finally turned broadside and i decided to shoot.  i thought he was a 7pt; turns out it was a 6pt.  he had 4pts on the right and 2pts on the left.  he had a brow on the left but it was broke off and the main beam was bent where the g2 would have come up. it looks like he either got in a fight or ran into a tree while he was developing the horns. a friend said that he cracked the bone, so it took the g2 so it could finish developing the beam.  he tried to form a 5th point on the end of the right beam. it looks odd.  he did have really good mass though. he was probably 170-175# live weight. i will post pics as soon as i can.

the manager of the club beside us took a 11pt sat morn. about the same spread and mass as mine but really tall. jt also was about 220# live weight. there was a doe killed sat morn off our property and sat nite there was a very small 8pt and a doe killed. the 8pt didn't have a tine longer than 2" on it.

hope to be back out tomorrow nite. i found the home of a bruiser. he has rubbed 11 trees w/in 40 feet. two of the trees are about 18" from each other and they were rubbed at the same time. all trees are greater than 10" circumference. my dad saw a giant 10pt there 2 years ago 
sorry 'bout the length of the post!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Got him!*

Congrats Jr. Bass Man!

Sounds like you found the Honey Hole.

Look'n forward to seeing the pics!!!

I am in Chicago on business until Wed. morning, Gonna get out Thursday... 

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## aaron batson (Oct 23, 2006)

My son killed this deer saturday AM - chasing does


----------



## WSB (Oct 23, 2006)

I was down at the lease this weekend and didn't see a deer, but other members seen deer and said the bucks that they saw were chasing does. Anybody else seeing any chasing going on?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Great Looking Deer!*

Hey Aaron Batson - 

That's a fine looking Hancock County Buck you son got there!

I am in Chicago on business travel but will back back in the woods on Thursday, been out of town since Friday 10/20.

My daughters boyfriend said his Grand Father got a nice 10 Point in Hancock County yesterday evening.

Take care be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 24, 2006)

just got back from hunting this afternoon.  very exciting hunt.  i decided to hunt some hardwoods today.  got in the stand and less than two minutes later 4 turkeys came in. about 1 1/2 hours later two raccoons ran through. about 5 minutes after that a deer was walking in the distance, very big, could not tell what it was.  it was in the thicket on the opposite side of the bottom. about 15minutes before dark a small 3pt walked in feeding on acorns right in front of me.  i grunted three times and it started walking my way.an OWL then swooped in and sat right beside me.  to my right a deer came in running at me. it got to dark to see the head but it was another large deer.  behind me two more deer came in chasing each other. they stopped directly under my tree. and looked around, i can barely even see them.  more deer were to my left about 15 minutes after dark but i could not see them.  these deer are nocturnal, made me mad.  but it was neat hearing the leaves ruffle all around me. i think i saw at least one of everything that lives in the woods.
i was driving home and a 7pt was standing on the side of the road. can't wait til this weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey All:

Headed out this morning, hope to see that 10 pointer (from last year) in my Hi-d-Hoe...  

More later, Jr. Bass Man - Sounds like you are on them... Good Report...

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 26, 2006)

*pics*

here are some pics from my buck on sat morning.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice Buck there Jr. Bass Man!  You broke Blood early, so sit back and take a Doe or two then get Mr. BIG!

I got out and in the stand at 7:00 AM yesterday, saw a spike at 11:00 AM, then a doe running like a "Scalded Dog" at 6:00 PM.  Got out at Dark after being attacked by a Ol' Hoot Owl!

Mr. 12 Points did not make an appearance... Next Time out...  Rain is socked in today, planning on getting to Camp in the AM and stay on day.

Are you gonna be in Hancock this weekend?  If so let's hook up!

Cooter!


----------



## juniorbassman (Oct 29, 2006)

*10/26/  and 10/28 hunts*

hunted thurs afternoon and sat morning. 

thurs i did not see a thing. i was walking down the road and i jumped a deer on the way in. i am 75% sure it was a buck working a scrape. i grunted at it and it slowly walked around for about 5mins.  it then ran off. i never saw it but it didn't blow at me or anything.  i walked in and where i first heard it there were seven scrapes and two of them had just been cleaned out.  they were on the pine edge leading into a hardwood bottom. there are about 20 rubs in that area also.  big rubs too.

monday morning i hunted the stand just down the ridge from where i did on thurs.  i was in the hardwoods. at safelight i heard two gun shots comin' from my friends stand.  i think the girl is 13 and she shot her biggest yet.  it was a BIG 10pt.  it was a 9pt with a sticker off the back. about 15mins later two buttons walked into the bottom. 30mph winds made them real spooky. i watched them for 20mins.  about 30 mins later i saw three does running up the ridge beside me, and i could have swore i saw a big buck behind them but when i looked at my gun i didn't see him anymore. they were on the other side of a thicket so i got the gun up real fast. they all stopped. i grunted at them followed w/ a bleat and two of the does walked towards me but i never saw the other one. i think that buck was chasing her. but i may have imagined it, u never know.  i am confused. will be in there again this week. 

Cooter, i will be out this week in the afternoons, i can't hunt next weekend      but i will be out the following week and i think weekend.  searching for the big boy!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 31, 2006)

OK guys, seeking Phase is on...  Sunday had a six checking out about seven does...  

This AM about 30 minutes after sunrise a Knarly 5 point came to the Bleat Can... Let him walk...  Had to get to the office and do some work...

I am a believer, You gotta get out in the stand today!!!  

2:00 PM I am headed to the Hi-D-Hoe Tinks-a-stink'n and P-Willey Wicks a Hang'n...  

Gonna be some HORN ACTION today fella's!!!

See yah in the woods!!!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 1, 2006)

Monday afternoon 10/30:
food plot-saw absolutely nothing

wednesday afternoon 11/1: 
hardwood bottom-hunted a bottom full of acorns and scrapes and rubs. can't get no better right. at 4:15pm a 
6pt came through with his nose to the ground. he was hauling butt too. i never saw a doe in front of him, guess he was just cruising, or i might have missed the doe. at 5:20pm a buck jumped into the shooting lane on the other side of a fallen tree. biggest bodied deer i have ever seen in my life.  i did not see him until he jumped out and by that time his head was behind a tree. he stopped for a minute and then kept trotting through. he dwarfed the 6pt i saw earlier. but i never saw the rack  i think he is the buck i've been searching for. it is very thick in this bottom so it is hard to see.  i think i'm gonna move the stand a little so i can see better. or maybe go sit on the ground next time. my buddy saw a real big buck (thinks it was an 8pt) following a doe this morning.  

this weekend is gonna be it with lows in the 30's. i know where i'll be.

Cooter i'll be at the land fri nite and sat morn for sure. possibility of sat afternoon. my dad is coming to stay with me fri nite! maybe they'll be chasin. i'll also be out every afternoon next week.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey All:

Passed up a dark Tall Tine Buck about 7:30 AM on Wed. 11/01, he came into the "Bleat Can" - Pretty as you please...  Be sure you have your Estrus, me and P-Willey Wick have a date this afternoon!

Tried to hunt at Piedmont NWR yesterday, in stand all day - Wind was Whipping!!!

Got out around 4:00 PM, at day break there must have been 25 plus Muzzle Stuffers Boom'n all around me...  

Got back to camp and all reported Nanny's and Small Bucksters...  So, pulled out this AM and headed to my Hi-D-Ho this afternoon...

Jr. Bass Man, give me a shout after the evening hunt today (Friday, 11/02).

I plan on being at the hunt camp off Island Creek (H&R Hunt Club - Jack Graham) all day Sat. and Sun. --- Mr. BIG HORNS is still out there! 

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey All:

Hooked up with Jr. Bass Man @ Elmo's - Sinclair Dr. for Grub & Deer Hunting talk...

My daughter thinks he is cute, my wife thought only I talked about Deer Hunting until she met Jr. Bass Man.

Great to know you and to meet yet another Woody'ite.

On the Tripod this AM... Lotsa shoot'n all aroundme at daybreak... Noth'n by my stand... 

Gonna stay in all day, first time on J-Willeys (My Bro-in-Laws) stand and look for Mr. BIG...

I know he is out here!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods!

Cooter


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Nov 6, 2006)

Went down on thursday and stayed until today. I have good luck with some highs and lows. I saw a lot of deer and missed a big one on saturday morning, He was at least 16'' wide and tall, but I don't want to re-live that memory. On the up side I shot a doe a day for three days straight.


----------



## Jordan_W (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the boards and just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Jordan.  I'm 26 from Athens.  I look forward to gettin' to know you all and sharing info on our area.  A little background on where I hunt and the seasons outcome so far:

We have 398 acres about 6 miles out of Sparta.  Food plots consist of New Zealand clover and Biologic mix of wheat, oats, turnips and clover for the big fields.

So far we have harvested 1 non-typical 10 pointer of opening day (pics below).  We've had several chances to harvest does but we're just scared of missing out on the big one that might be 5 minutes behing them.  

I took this buck opening day of rifle season at around 7:15 p.m..  He was taken with a Browing A-Bolt in .300 wsm using 150 gr. Winchester ballistic silver-tips.  This guy snuck up on me at a new stand located in a large meadow with mixed cover of tall grass and briar thickets.  I cought him munching on a clover patch about 30 yards from my stand.  I made a clean heart shot on him.  He bolted full tilt back the direction he came from.  After about 15 yards he slowed to a trot and took a sharp right turn then expired close by after 20 minutes.


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome aboard Jordan. it is great to have u posting. veeery nice deer. i love the brow tines on him. congratulations.

going to the woods this afternoon, thurs nite, fri nite, and all weekend. hope to drop a big'n!


----------



## Jordan_W (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Jr.  

I'll be in the woods Fri - Sun.  I hope the big ones will be moving despite the hot weather.  There's a high of 75 Friday and 76 on Saturday.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Mr. Jordan:

Welcome to the "Hancock County" thread on the forum. 

Nice Buck, great to see that someone is taking some "BIG BONE" in this area!

Keep up the posts and let us know how the rest of the season goes (Play by Play).  Maybe we can hook up for Dinner at Elmo's on Friday or Saturday...  Jr. Bass Man and I did last week. 

Went out Yesterday 6 AM to the Powerline, at 7 AM a wide 6 point (est. about 18" +/- wide) popped out just 75 - 100 yards up the hill, kept my scope on him as he walked slowly across the width of the power Line... I tried my best to grow him another point until he was GONE...  We'll get'm next year! 

This afternoon I closed up shop at 4:30, got out on stand and at 5:15 or so a Butter Ball Doe (May have been the one I missed a week or so ago) walked out...  Click goes the safety on my Ruger MKII 300 Win Mag, She bolts and BOOM she was down... Meat in the freezer!

Hoep to get that 12 Point I saw in the spring...  What a rack on that MONSTER...  Anyway, don't worry about the weather...  Just get out there and it'll happen!

I will be on stand Friday, Saturday and Sunday - My Hunt Camp is off Island Creek (H&R Hunt Club).  

Where is your property located in Sparta?  I live on lake Sinclair on Big Water East Road, so hunt camp is about 8 miles from the house.

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Jordan_W (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Cooter,

Thanks for the complements on the buck.  The property is off Hwy 22 going out towards I-20.  That cool you live out at Sinclair.  My future father in law has a place out there about a half mile away from Elmo's down Lake Sinclair drive.  Do you hunt out there by the lake?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Jordon:

No, my house is on the lake. 

Good luck this week, I am headed bck from Dallas, TX this evening.

Every second I am not in the stand during the season, I am afraid I'll miss the BIG ONE.

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 9, 2006)

hunted this afternoon. 
got in stand about 3:25. at 5:30 i had three deer walk into the select cut behind me. the first two were does and i don't know what the third one was. i was in a hardwood bottom with a three year old select cut behind me. the underbrush is really tall in there.  i gave a short bleat when the first one got by me, the second one walked towards me and then it gave a bleat also. i think the third was a small buck. the does were eating thorns and briars, not the DANG acorns. oh well. these were #39,40,and 41 on the season. not to bad. will be out fri nite, all day sat., and sun morn. i waitin' on that hoss to walk by.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey All:

Well, Ol' Cooter is done packing the Freezer, third Butter Ball Nanny at the processor this AM (Deveraux Mall); field dressed at 120 (Nicest one this season).

Got in the stand at 6:15, at 6:45 as the sun was cutting through the mist a deer was right in front of my stand; could not make out the number of horns...  Did not take the shot.

At 7:30, the mist cleared and four does were feeding in the field.  Picked out the biggest one, 135 Yards and DIRT (dropped it right there).  At the Cooler by 8:30... Retrieved the 180 Grain Copper Solid Barnes X Bullet, what "Knock Down" power in that 300 Win Mag!

Now my "Seeking Phase" begins, meat hunter turned to Horn Hunter...  I believe we all need to take a 3 - 1 Ratio (IMO)...  Too many does in the woods!

To each their own, I am now really fired up!  Gonna hang with Momma this afternoon and think'n about taking the portable over to Oconnee WMA in the AM (Sign in Hunt goin on til 11/18).  

Gonna head out to Birmingham on business Tuesday afternoon, there through Friday.  Headed to Northport (Tuscaloosa), AL Friday evening, 11/18 is opening day of Modern Gun Season and since I missed the opener here in Georgia, well this is my chance at that 12 Pointer...

Give me a shout Jr. Bass Man and we'll try to hook up!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 12, 2006)

Huntedfrom the ladder yesterday, nothing moved...

Nick, my daughters boyfriend hunted from my Bro-in-laws Tripod. 

He saw two does bein Dogged by a buck (grunting close behind) but unable to get a look at horns.

He took out one of 3 yotes traling them!!!

Sorry we missed yah at Elmo's last night Jr. Bass Man!

I am in the stand this am, pretty windy; gonna do some chores this AM after 10:00, then get back to the tripod this evening.

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 13, 2006)

*past weekend*

hunted fri nite, all day saturday, and sun morn.  saw 1 deer all weekend. it was a pibald doe on sat morn at 7:15. odd looking deer. white from the neck up.  rest of the body was brown.  two bucks seen this weekend by other members and that was it.  first buck jumped out after a series  of grunts.  the other one trotted in at dark behind a climber in a thicket.

set my climber up in the edge of the pines leading into some hardwoods. really close  to my food plot.  there is a hot scrape line going through the bottom with some nice rubbed trees. got a camera on one of the scrapes. maybe i'll see what's workin them. found another fresh scrape line in a swamp bottom on another section of our property. guess i'll alternate between  the two stands the rest of the season. hope to see one of 'em.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 13, 2006)

You did better than me. I also hunted Friday thru Sunday and didn't see anything, so I headed home and skipped hunting Monday. I was hunting over near Hunt Chapel RD and the road to Holiday Shores.


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah this weekend was tough. i never saw much rut activity this year, i wonder what is goin on with it. hopin' it happens this week. 
so i just checked the weather, tomorrow is gonna be crazy with that storm front moving in. MAJOR RAIN STOPPING WEDNESDAY NITE, hmm.....SOUNDS LIKE THIS THURS THROUGH MID NEXT WEEK THEY SHOULD BE FULL THROTTLE. gonna be in the 30s as a low for a week, with high's in the upper 50s to low 60s. yay yay yay!!! gonna be in the woods thurs afternoon, fri af. noon, and hopefully this weekend. gonna give my new stand location a try.

i put my new stand up on the only tree i can climb,a pine,  on the edge of the bottom. i can't climb any of the oaks in the bottom cause they are too big. after i found the tree, i realized there was a scrape no more than 10yds from the tree. and there is another one about 20yds down the same trail on the right. and another about 40yds down the same trail. 

is the one about 10yds too close to my stand?

 it is the only tree i can climb, and there used to be an old climber, left by an old member, on the same tree 4yrs ago. he killed an 8pt or better every year for ten years out of that tree. it's a good location, i'm just worried about the scrapes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey All:

Good luck the rest of this week.

I am in Birmingham through Friday.

Hunting in Northport (Tuscaloosa County), AL. for the Gun Season Opener 11/18 & 19.

Take care, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 16, 2006)

hunted this afternoon, i didn't see a thing.  i was gonna hunt the powerline but another member beat me to it.  so i went to plan b which was a bust.  at 4:45 i heard a shot from his big .270   bout blew me out of the tree.  he shot a 7pt in the food plot on the powerline. came out by itself ate for 10min and he pulled the trigger.  neck was real swollen and the hocks were jet black.  he had wet himself pretty bad too. sounds like this week will be great.
the buck i've been working on came through right after the rain stopped this morning. he crossed the road in the same place twice since the rain had stopped and this was  by noon. he was checkin his scrapeline. he tore them up.  for some reason my camera did not take a picture though
  i readjusted it to a lower position. it better get him now! gonna hunt tomorrow from lunch til dark and sat morn. can't wait to hunt the new stand sat.


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 17, 2006)

hunted this afternoon, NOTHING! there were five people in the woods and not one deer seen.  i had one walk in on the road behind me but i never saw him.  i heard him walking, he left some big tracks.  saw a couple armadillos, 3 owls, and a hawk.

one member saw a big 8pt this morning on the powerline. same stand he shot the 7pt out of last night. they are slowly starting to move. tomorrow ought to be great.


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 19, 2006)

its still happenin' in Hancock.
Fri afternoon: saw nothin' but a  couple owls and armadillos
Sat-
morn: saw a 9 or a10pt chasin' a doe at 9:15, they came back through at 9:45 still chasin', shot a coyote shortly after(edge of pines leading into hardwoods)
afternoon:saw a doe by itself at 4:45(powerline)
Sun-
morn: nothin' (did find a new scrapeline about 200yds away from my stand)- i put up a new stand over that way and hunted it this afternoon.
afternoon: saw about 30 turkeys, and then 5 minutes before dark saw 6-8 deer. came over top of ridge about 40yds away. could not tell what they were. they were coming from a water source(beaver pond)
on my way out of the property; the section i have my stands at, a doe ran across the road and a HUGE buck was right behind her.  looked to be that same 10pt i saw sat morn. came from the exact area i saw him at. they crossed at 6:45. i believe most of the rut activity is happening at nite. i saw 11 more deer on the way home. 7 were together and consisted of 4 does and 3 bucks. one biggun' and two small ones. they are movin' after dark   one will slip up eventually!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey All:

Sounds like it's still a good time top be iun the woods, gonna be out in the AM and Evenings through Wednesday.  Turkey Day off and will be in the woods Fri - Sun...

Take care, be safe and we look forward to seeing you in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 20, 2006)

hunted this afternoon, saw one deer, and it was when i was walking to the stand. it was a very BIG buck workin' a scrapeline at 2:30.  he saw me before i saw him    i believe it was the one i saw sat morn. hope to get him tomorrow afternoon. or wednesday sometime. 
 i also had 3 pictures on my trail camera over a scrape. they didn't turn out great but i'm glad to finally get some pics.  they look to be a couple of small bucks. they were workin the scrape at the same time.  pictures were takin' at 9:50 this mornin'. about the time i see all the deer from my stands.

good luck to all!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Hacock County*

Hey All:

I seen a six point (5 on one side - otherside busted up) NS  doe this week...  It has been "Cricket Time" the past few days...  

Nothing moving, I mean nuthin...  seems even the Bushy Tailed Tree Rats don't want to move either???

Anybody getting them all out there???

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey All:

I am out of town on business - back on Friday.

Hear it's warm in Hancock...  

Any deer movement???

Cooter


----------



## juniorbassman (Nov 30, 2006)

hunted tuesday and wednesday afternoon and saw nothing both times. its getting real slow in Hancock. my friend shot an 8pt off our property on fri morning. it was the only deer seen in a week. i don't know what to do except go sit in a stand somewhere and hope for the best.  
my trail cam shows that most of the deer are moving from 9:15am to 10:50am, so staying in the stand late in the morning sounds about right.  the big buck i saw a couple weeks ago came through at 9:15am and then came back in again at 9:45am. sounds like the best time.


----------



## bigbuckman (Nov 30, 2006)

Seen two big bucks this past weekend and alot of does


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey All:

Welcome to the Thread BigBuckMan!  Where in Hancock are you hunt'n??? 

I am Back at the Lake House on Big Water East Road!  Gotta do some Honey Do's tomorrow so no woods for "Cooter" on Friday.

Sat and Sun, well; that's a whole other thing - Gonna Be on Stand all day, just gotta get the right setup... 

Gonna hunt Sat. ALL DAY (My ack', rump) a tract just off Carr Station on 22, my Daughters Boyfriend's Granddad has a 40 Acre Tract (never hunted, sign is EVERWHERE!!!).  Depending on how it goes, may go in all day Sunday too... 

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody see'n anything???

Nothing out here...

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sooooo, is everyone done?

You know that full figured momma has not sung yet!!!

I've seen deer movement...  Popped a small 7 in. Sat. in Baldwin. 

Don't give up!!!

I am  in Virginia this week (work gets in the way of my hunting!!!)

4  Deer this season, no biggun yet... there is still time.

Good luck, be safe and we'll see you in the woods soon!

Cooter

Cooter.


----------



## juniorbassman (Dec 7, 2006)

hunted all day yesterday. took a friend with me to try and get him a doe. i saw a deer behind me at 9:00 yesterday morning.  don't know what it was.  walked around a little bit and found some nice sign and a coyote den.  looks like a big cave, very spooky. hunted a new area last night. most beautiful area i have ever hunted. lots of really big rub trees and scrapes the size of the hood of my truck. there is big'n in there somewhere. didn't get to hunt all the way til dark cause my friend shot a doe and we had to track it before it got dark.
acually i think he missed it because there was no blood, hair, or any indication that she dragged her feet at all. he said she didn't fall, or act like she had been hit. her and the other doe just turned around and ran.  he was shooting a 30-06 so i believe it would have jumped, kicked, or fallen if it was hit with that. not to mention it was only about 40yds. he watched the two deer for 45minutes and was really excited so i think it was a miss.
goin back out all day tomorrow, and sat. i think.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hancock Coounty*

Hey ALL:

I am in Virginia so not able to get out there, do me a favor and get that BIG ONE Jr. Bass Man!

Will be back on Monday 12/11, so hope to get out there soon!

Keep on hunt'n... you get him eventually!!!

Cooter


----------



## WickedKwik (Dec 12, 2006)

My dad shot a 9 pointer sat. morning around 10:00 a.m.  The buck was with three does, and he still stunk to high heaven.  The rack was not huge, but from looking at him, he appeared to be around 5 years old.  Very gray in the face and did not have many teeth.  Congrats to my father, he always seems to pull the trigger on a good one once a year.  By the way , we hunt within a mile from Boyer's store.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey WickedQwik:

Congrats to Dad on his "STINKY" 9 point!  If ya gotta pic post it ifn you can!!!

What part of Hancock are ya'll hunt'n in (Guess I need to learn how to read....)???

Sounds like a hang over for the secondary RUT, go get'em boys!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey All:

Anybody besides me hunt'n this weekend???  I a'nt got no more room in the freezer... 4 in already, but golly; I gotta try and get "MR. BIG" yet!!!

It's been dead in the woods since no body is pushing them around!!!

Come on guys, help a brother out and let's get that Big Boy this weekend!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon.

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey All:

Jumped a couple does going in the stand yesterday, but nothing (read: crickets in the background all day) - Did see three of the biggest Racoons I have ever seen and some black cat looking thing (Bigger than any black fox squirrel I have seen).

Headed in this AM, wish me luck - I wish more of you were out there push'n em to me!!!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothin Movin this AM out at H&R Hunt Club...

Work'n in Atlanta and Birminh this week (Work gets in thw way of my hunting!).

Will make a run out to Tuscaloosa for a afternoon (Wed.) and a (Thurs) morning hunt, then back to Hancock!

Take care and GET OUT THERE!!!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey All:

I am in Alabama, jus check'n in to see if this warm weather has'm mov'n?

Spect not, so seems I'll be join'n Swampdaddy for a Deer Drive next weekend (Thanks for the invite), haven't done on in GA, but did one last year in VA. 

Wish me luck in Tuscaloosa this afternoon. Seems my cousin got a wide (outside tge ears) 8 point yesterday!

Same story as last year, head on chest shot and last I spoke with him lotsa blood, but still tracking!  
He did the same thing last year, never found the deer!!!

He's  gotta move from that 30-06 to a 300 Win Mag to drop'em (IMO)!

Anyway, take care; be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 21, 2006)

needs to wait for a broadside shot if he can, a .243 in the right spot will kill him easy


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey All:

Good to see someone browsing the thread, it's come to a CRAWL since the Rut ended seems no one wants to hunt anymore (what a shame!).

I Saw a nice Jr. 4 point in Northport AL, Tuesday evening passed him up; although I coulda popped him easy at about 30 yards... He was looking for does, guess that "Buck Bomb" I set off brought him in...

Seems the Bucks have jus started looking for the does, Me and J-Willey (my Bro in Law) will be headed there on Monday 01/01/07 for a 7 day hunt in Bama!

If'n you can get to Western Alabama Christmas and New Years week - Get out there, the Bucks'll be runn'n the Does!!!  Happens every year about this time...  Got this one below last year on January 5th!

By the by - Ole Cuz'n Tim found that 8 point (he was looking for Monday night) 35 yards from where he dropped him.  Trouble was instead of trailing off striaght down the hill, he made a right turn (kinda like my first Nanny opening day of BP Season) and they lost the blood trail. 

To  "the Heed", I hear yah brother; heck I have a  Buddy in Texas who took a nice 14 point last year with his grandson's 25-06... 

Shot placement is important, as well as knowing your gun; also how you and the gun shoot together.

I love my 300 Win Mag, itsa a raged ole Ruger Old Style Cut-out/Ruger stamped Synthetic & Stainless but it has done me well this year at 180 and 140, as well as 75 yards dropping them all with minimal meat loss as well as zero tracking.

To each his or her own I say, jus git out there and hunt!

Its late and I want to role outta bed in the AM and hit the GA woods in Hancock!

Take care, be safe and we'll see yah in the woods soon!

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey All:

Are we done yet???

Anybody out there???

Cooter


----------

